# Smart repairable or not



## ford86 (May 16, 2012)

Hi All, :wave:

This is my first ever post on DW after being a viewer for quite a while, and while I hoped my first post would have been a showroom thread, fate decided against that.

About 5 minutes after explaining to SWMBO the advantages of the three week advanced driving course I had just completed, I managed to reverse onto my parents drive and scrape along a concrete post holding a fence panel in place  (I was paying attention honest)

I have had two companies come to view the damage and quote however there are conflicting views on what they would do. One has said they can smart repair the damaged areas without going to far, but the other said that most of the rear 1/4 panel needs sanding back for blending and the whole door will need doing?

What are your opinions? Also the quotes outweigh the value of the car so was thinking about DIY'ing it, but being tonic blue the only place I can find that has the colour is Halfrauds. Also it's a 3 door Focus.

Image 1 is Rear nearside bumper

Image 2 is 1/4 panel

Image 3 is Passenger door

Thanks in advance


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

From what I can tell by the pictures the whole side apart from the front wing will need painting

I'd avoid a DIY job, the finish won't be the same


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its a low value car that you dont want to spend alot on , i think i would just repaint the bumper corner then carefully touch the other bits in and live with it


----------



## ford86 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I will try to get a better overall picture of the side of the car, as it's just the rear near side of the bumper and the panel just above


----------

